
Toronto would like to be seen as the nice person’s Silicon Valley - MindGods
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/06/17/1003314/toronto-would-like-to-be-seen-as-the-nice-persons-silicon-valley-if-thats-not-too-much-trouble/
======
sol_invictus
You can have good companies anywhere in the world. The problem is building and
showing demand for whatever you’re working on - and the more forward thinking
/ exotic it is, the more risk-taking people you need around you to make
adoption happen.

This is something that reigns in SV, and partially elsewhere in the US also,
but is absolutely missing from Europe, for instance. Here in Finland people go
to work to get a paycheck, not to rock the boat. Why would they take risks in
adopting new tech?

Would be interesting to hear how it is in Canada.

